# What's the MBTI of "the Lone Ranger" introvert?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

The mysterious secretive guy that everyones fascinated by, he doesn't say much and isn't interested in saying much but when he does he's confident and makes it count. Unlike some feeling introverts, he truly doesn't care that much about making friends, hes truly independent but he can't help but attract people (especially women) because of his mysterious allure. 

What does this sound like? ISTP?


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Obbbviously few people are that awesome, but I've known a few guys in highschool that come off that way


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

INTP and INTJ.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

cudibloop said:


> The mysterious secretive guy that everyones fascinated by, he doesn't say much and isn't interested in saying much but when he does he's confident and makes it count. Unlike some feeling introverts, he truly doesn't care that much about making friends, hes truly independent but he can't help but attract people (especially women) because of his mysterious allure.
> 
> What does this sound like? ISTP?


That's the stereotype many descriptions assign to the ISTP, yes. When it comes to third-party fascination or mysterious allure, I'd say many ISTPs mostly come off as slightly weird to others until they've matured a bit and hammered out a proper personality, so it's rarely something you'll see during the time when such things would be important to you (say during high school), but rather something you'd see after age 20-25, somewhere.

Be aware, though, that being a stereotype, it's not to be taken very seriously...



Tyrant said:


> INTP and INTJ.


"Doesn't say much" and "doesn't care that much for making friends" is common for ISTP, INTP and INTJ. 

The "isn't interested in saying much but when he does he's confident and makes it count" and "truly independent" is common for ISTP and INTJ but rare in INTP, from what I've experienced (INTPs have a similar Fe problem as ISTPs do, but are more prone to being overly sensitive in the area rather than insensitive, possibly due to Ti-Ne being less "grounded" than Ti-Se).

I've yet to meet an INTP who fits the lone ranger stereotype, though I can imagine a mature INTJ with a bone to pick could fit in there.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, probably an introvert..... but other than that just as likely to be any type.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> The "isn't interested in saying much but when he does he's confident and makes it count" and "truly independent" is common for ISTP and INTJ but rare in INTP, from what I've experienced (INTPs have a similar Fe problem as ISTPs do, but are more prone to being overly sensitive in the area rather than insensitive, possibly due to Ti-Ne being less "grounded" than Ti-Se).


ISTPs aren't more likely to fit that than INTPs, it's just not the stereotype. It's direction in which the Fe-last weakness can go just like Te-last weakness can go. Either rebellious disregard and rejection or desirous hopelessness. But there are a lot of INTPs who fit either one


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

lycanized said:


> ISTPs aren't more likely to fit that than INTPs, it's just not the stereotype. It's direction in which the Fe-last weakness can go just like Te-last weakness can go. Either rebellious disregard and rejection or desirous hopelessness. But there are a lot of INTPs who fit either one


Okay; I guess this is why one should be careful with anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> "Doesn't say much" and "doesn't care that much for making friends" is common for ISTP, INTP and INTJ.
> 
> The "isn't interested in saying much but when he does he's confident and makes it count" and "truly independent" is common for ISTP and INTJ but rare in INTP, from what I've experienced (INTPs have a similar Fe problem as ISTPs do, but are more prone to being overly sensitive in the area rather than insensitive, possibly due to Ti-Ne being less "grounded" than Ti-Se).


I have no input to add to what you've said other than the fact that I have been described as such before on numerous occasions. I don't quite understand what is considered "overly sensitive" in an area for you, but you could be right. For all that I know, I could have been type-biased and given an inaccurate answer.

Of course, I'm in no position to agree nor disagree with your statement here.



zynthaxx said:


> I've yet to meet an INTP who fits the lone ranger stereotype, though I can imagine a mature INTJ with a bone to pick could fit in there.


Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd bank on either INTP or ISTP.

INTJ's are lead from the background guys for the most part not the 'lone ranger' I'd give that to the cowboy type ISTP (Clint Eastwood) my logic is perfect fuck off.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

lycanized said:


> ISTPs aren't more likely to fit that than INTPs, it's just not the stereotype. It's direction in which the Fe-last weakness can go just like Te-last weakness can go. Either rebellious disregard and rejection or desirous hopelessness. But there are a lot of INTPs who fit either one


I always assumed INTPs were nerdy, socially awkward and obsessed with Star Trek and comic books, didnt know a lot of them were silent "bad boys" or whatever


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

cudibloop said:


> can't help but attract people



We ARE pretty awesome :')


----------



## mell (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like James Bond. I'd say the ISTP fits the bill for that but INTP or an Fi type can definitely come across in a similar manner.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It seems like some INTPs like to fancy themselves socially hopeless nerds, and it's also the stereotype. But I've seen many who could care less, who are very independent and rejecting. It's kind of funny how there's that huge break between ISTPs and INTPs. I'm sure there are ISTPs who fit the other side of the coin too.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

You mean the guy who walks into a bar or restaurant, whereupon suddenly everyone freezes and diverts their attention toward him, the music stops abruptly, and in its place plays some grim guitar arpeggios?

That's an ISTP.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

lycanized said:


> It seems like some INTPs like to fancy themselves socially hopeless nerds, and it's also the stereotype. But I've seen many who could care less, who are very independent and rejecting. It's kind of funny how there's that huge break between ISTPs and INTPs. I'm sure there are ISTPs who fit the other side of the coin too.


Again, I only have my own experience to bank upon here, but the nerdier ISTPs (I'm one of them) still have a matter-of-factness that I can't see in the INTPs around me. As I hinted on earlier, I think it's a difference between how the Ti-Se and the Ti-Ne combinations express themselves, in that ISTPs tend to have a few weak areas but trust their guts and improv skills otherwise, while the INTPs I know rather tend to have a few strong areas where they trust their guts and improv skills. That doesn't mean that people of either type necessarily find themselves helpless once they're in an uncomfortable situation - that is individual, not type based. But the difference in how the respective kinds of assertiveness are displayed seems to go beyond individual differences and be more type related.

If you have a different perspective on this, It would be interesting to hear your view.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> I always assumed INTPs were nerdy, socially awkward and obsessed with Star Trek and comic books, didnt know a lot of them were silent "bad boys" or whatever


It's not a good idea to go with such stereotypes.

In high school, I was always the type to walk around in a leather jacket, skip classes, and ride motorbikes. The other INTPs in my class were just as irresponsible. None of us know anything about star trek or star wars. Yes, that last sentence is in present tense.




zynthaxx said:


> Again, I only have my own experience to bank upon here, but the nerdier ISTPs (I'm one of them) still have a matter-of-factness that I can't see in the INTPs around me. As I hinted on earlier, I think it's a difference between how the Ti-Se and the Ti-Ne combinations express themselves, in that ISTPs tend to have a few weak areas but trust their guts and improv skills otherwise, while the INTPs I know rather tend to have a few strong areas where they trust their guts and improv skills. That doesn't mean that people of either type necessarily find themselves helpless once they're in an uncomfortable situation - that is individual, not type based. But the difference in how the respective kinds of assertiveness are displayed seems to go beyond individual differences and be more type related.
> 
> If you have a different perspective on this, It would be interesting to hear your view.


It's funny how I'm stuck in the same place as you are, because the ISTP I know has to be the nerdiest guy I've ever met. He has that "matter-of-factness", but I would never describe him as aloof or indifferent. More like shy and paranoid.

Probably explains why I'm not sure if I should believe the stereotype or personal experience. In any case, it's good to know there are different ISTPs out there.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> Again, I only have my own experience to bank upon here, but the nerdier ISTPs (I'm one of them) still have a matter-of-factness that I can't see in the INTPs around me. As I hinted on earlier, I think it's a difference between how the Ti-Se and the Ti-Ne combinations express themselves, in that ISTPs tend to have a few weak areas but trust their guts and improv skills otherwise, while the INTPs I know rather tend to have a few strong areas where they trust their guts and improv skills. That doesn't mean that people of either type necessarily find themselves helpless once they're in an uncomfortable situation - that is individual, not type based. But the difference in how the respective kinds of assertiveness are displayed seems to go beyond individual differences and be more type related.
> 
> If you have a different perspective on this, It would be interesting to hear your view.


Well I only have my own experience too, and extractions
Part of it is that this whole thread is based on image...superficial traits, not internal ones. A person can appear confident, appear like they know where they're going in any given second, they can appear indifferent, but be the complete opposite. So saying someone just doesn't often have traits of confidence or social indifference doesn't mean they can't seem like they do have them and seem like a 'lone ranger' character. Another part of it is just a difference in experience...I've seen more than just a few who are socially indifferent, in fact, I think it's much less common to find a dependent INTP. And confidence could come from a true lack of giving a damn or intense self focus on the mind granting intellectual arrogance or confidence. Granted, not in all. I've seen many who disregard the social realm and therefore have a sense of confidence because they just don't care about it. So I'm just arguing for one side of it, not saying there are INTPs who aren't the opposite


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

lycanized said:


> It seems like some INTPs like to fancy themselves socially hopeless nerds, and it's also the stereotype. But I've seen many who could care less, who are very independent and rejecting. It's kind of funny how there's that huge break between ISTPs and INTPs. I'm sure there are ISTPs who fit the other side of the coin too.


3 year consensus: INTPs are more often than not openly nerds because of Ne (extroverted intuition), while ISTPs are mostly secretly nerds and project the coolness via Se (extroverted sensing).

@Tyrant is most likely an ISTP who overstates his intuitive qualities on these basic "tests" and therefore it overlooks his obviously active Se and just slaps on an 'N' giving INTP as the result with their Ne-Si, which is just inaccurate. There is little Si of the INTP in "In high school, I was always the type to walk around in a leather jacket, skip classes, and ride motorbikes". INTP aren't this type of cool. They're more of the random trivia kind of cool because of Ne. ISTP are much more serious in tone and much more singular in their pursuits because of Ni rather than Ne.

A little off-base, but I'd rather be a "sensor" with Ni in my stack than an "intuitive" with Ne in my stack any day of the week as it goes with the whole "intuitive" bias. Extroverted intuitives tend to be clowns and it gets boring after a while, but they're still adorable, I suppose.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I think that ISTPs and INFJs are the most solitary people. Schizoid tendencies.
But ISTP are way better at handling things in their own, while INFJs are not very confortable with practical stuffs.

I will stereotype a lot, but ISTP would be the lone cowboy, while INFJ will be the lone mystic living in a cave.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, sounds like the ISTP stereotype to me. INTP could fit too.
I am kind of a walking stereotype of the ISTP...I give off this stoic, cold expression and I'm really aloof, love motorcycles and muscle cars, and my friends have described me (before they got to know me) as being intimidating, mysterious, stand-offish...they wanted to get to know me but were too afraid to approach me...and the fact I dress in leather jackets and biker boots probably didn't help. But once you get to know me, I'm really loyal, friendly, fun, and warm. I'm pretty quiet for the most part but can jump into a conversation easily if it's something that interests me.

But I am a secret nerd too, probably stemming from the fact that I'm an animator so I like "childish" things. I'm fine with being open about it around my friends and coworkers since we're all nerdy anyways.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISFP and ISTP; quiet and observant. INxPs are a mess.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

That is INFP - A. This shows how much well you know us or think of us : )


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

The stereotypes for INPs are the most nocive because of the shitty mainstream entertainment. I almost never recognized anything from myself in a fictional INTP character. For some reason there is a huge stereotypical difference between INTP and ISTP despite both having Ti-Fe.
The ISTP would be the handy vagabond, the stoic cowboy, or the fatass who eats too much chips and play too much Counter Strike.
The INTP would be the pondering philosohper, the deep thinker or the huge nerd who wear graphic tees and know the complete canon of Star Trek.

Charls Carroll from MDE seems very INTP to me. Not genuinely expressive with a small touch of cynism in his mannerisms, and fascinated by books of old.


----------

